# [SOLVED] nvidia-drivers: RmInitAdapter failed

## amoe

Arch: AMD64.

I recently upgraded my kernel from 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 to 2.6.18-gentoo-r6.  I rebooted and rebuilt the nVidia modules, that is nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776, but when I start X I get a blank screen on all virtual consoles.  Doing "modprobe nvidia" before starting X changes the behaviour: I then get this message.

```
/dev/nvidia0: Input/output error
```

Along with the usual swathes of X crud, included below.  Consulting dmesg reveals this intriguing error:

```
nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] enabled at IRQ 16

GSI 21 sharing vector 0xD9 and IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:53:43 PDT 2006

NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x25:0xffffffff:1055)

NVRM: rm_init_adapter(0) failed
```

There is also some interesting behaviour regarding "cat /dev/nvidia0" which I won't include for fear of boring you all to tears.  I have tried re-emerging, recompiling the kernel, "make prepare"; all recommended solutions to this.  Nothing seems to work.  Anyone have any ideas?  My old 2.6.17 kernel still works fine, by the way.  My graphics card is a GeForce 2 MX400.

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux moaner 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu Feb 1 17:46:37 GMT 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 30 January 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb  1 17:50:54 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/corefonts

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,00e1 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,00e0 card 1458,0c11 rev a2 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,00e4 card 1458,0c11 rev a1 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,00e7 card 1458,5004 rev a1 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,00e7 card 1458,5004 rev a1 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,00e8 card 1458,5004 rev a2 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,00ea card 1458,a002 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,00e5 card 1458,5002 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,00e3 card 1458,b002 rev a2 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,00e2 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,00ed card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0110 card 0000,0000 rev b2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:06:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8066 rev 0a class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:06:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 0a class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:07:0: chip 1260,3873 card 1385,4105 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0b:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 1458,e000 rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xebffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xedffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] rev 178, Mem @ 0xea000000/24, 0xe0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xe9ffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xed000000 - 0xed003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xee000000 - 0xee000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xef000000 - 0xef000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xef004000 - 0xef0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xef003000 - 0xef003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xef002000 - 0xef002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xed000000 - 0xed003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xee000000 - 0xee000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xef000000 - 0xef000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xef004000 - 0xef0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xef003000 - 0xef003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xef002000 - 0xef002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xed000000 - 0xed003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xee000000 - 0xee000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xef000000 - 0xef000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xef004000 - 0xef0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xef003000 - 0xef003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xef002000 - 0xef002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:55:22 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xed000000 - 0xed003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xee000000 - 0xee000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xef000000 - 0xef000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xef004000 - 0xef0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xef003000 - 0xef003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xef002000 - 0xef002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xed000000 - 0xed003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xee000000 - 0xee000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xef000000 - 0xef000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xef004000 - 0xef0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xef003000 - 0xef003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xef002000 - 0xef002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [34] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "ramdac"

(II) UnloadModule: "fb"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Last edited by amoe on Thu Jul 05, 2007 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## amoe

Bump... anyone?  I know this is fairly obscure, sorry if your time was wasted.

----------

## amoe

This is still broken on 2.6.19-r5, using default oldconfig options from a known working 2.6.17 kernel.  Stable and unstable amd64 nvidia-drivers display the same error message.  If this is unfixable, I may just buy a new graphics card.

----------

## swimmer

I'm running into the same problem with an GeForce FX 5200 and 1.0.9755-r1 drivers on one AMD64 system :-/

Is there already a solution for this problem?

Desperate

swimmer

----------

## Teardrop

have a 5200 too and a blank screen. still looking for a solution

thx a lot

teardrop

----------

## swimmer

Yes - go into the BIOS and press CTRL+F1 which gives you 'Advanced chipset settings' - there you can change the aperture size ...

HTH

swimmer

PS: Sorry - I thought I posted the solution here as well :-/

----------

## Teardrop

hi swimmer

thx for answering. what aperture size did work for you?

cu Teardrop

----------

## swimmer

Hmm - if memory serves me well it was 256MB ... there should be a little descriptive text which size makes sense for which amount of memory.

Greetz

swimmer

----------

## Teardrop

thank you,

Teardrop

----------

## swimmer

'Thank you' as in 'it works now'?

Greetz

swimmer  :Wink: 

----------

## Teardrop

yes

----------

## amoe

Swimmer's solution worked for me.  I changed the AGP aperture size from 32MB (which was the recommended value) to 64MB and suddenly X works.  This is possibly the freakiest problem I have ever had with my system.

----------

